# Under the Earth



## Peairtach (Feb 1, 2011)

> That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things *under the earth*; (Phil 2:10, KJV)





> And no man in heaven, nor in earth, *neither under the earth*, was able to open the book, neither to look thereon. (Rev 5:3)





> And every creature which is in heaven, and on the earth, *and under the earth*, and such as are in the sea, and all that are in them, heard I saying, Blessing, and honour, and glory, and power, be unto him that sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb for ever and ever. (Rev 5:13)



Presumably we're not meant to believe that Hell is under the Earth, or that Heaven is at the top of the stratosphere (?) Did the Apostles believe that Hell was under the Earth or were they more sophisticated? How did this symbolism develop? Did God deliberately put fire below the Earth to symbolise Hell (cf. the Lake of Fire Rev 19:20, 20:10, 20:14, 20:15, 21:8.)?

What theologians have explored these questions?


----------



## lukeh021471 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jesus seems to point to a literal view of hell under the earth
heaven has few meanings.. 1.) sky or atmosphere 2.) where the stars are 3.) where God's throne is


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 11, 2011)

> Jesus seems to point to a literal view of hell under the earth



Does He? I know our Lord teaches a literal Hell.

This book by Meredith Kline is the only one I've been recommended on the above subject

Amazon.com: Images of the Spirit (9781579102050): Meredith G. Kline: Books

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/biblical-cosmology-symbolical-spiritual-realities-61733/

I'll check it out sometime.


----------

